# E-mail server

## R0Bzombie

Hi, I've been trying for 6 months now to set a mail server without any success.

I tried like 5 different guides and there's always something that doesn't work.

If someone could point me to a step by step idiot proof guide it would be very appreciated.

Thank you

----------

## Neo_0815

pop/imap ? kerberos? ldap?  virtual domain hosting? what to u want to do with the mail server, need infos to advise something.

i guess, postfix and perhaps cyrus/courier will be a good choice ... but all depends on usage. 

best regards

----------

## R0Bzombie

I want to do a e-mail server with 10 users max and 3 domains with pop and web access for all the users.

The users will not be on my network.

Thank you

----------

## Headrush

You probably already tried it, but I found the qmail email server and documentation the easiest to setup and use for multiple domains. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/qmail-howto.xml

I would start again and ask for help at each step if you have problems.  :Smile: 

----------

## j-m

Well, I suggest using postfix and dovecot. I would really avoid sendmail and qmail. YMMV.  :Razz: 

----------

## R0Bzombie

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> You probably already tried it, but I found the qmail email server and documentation the easiest to setup and use for multiple domains. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/qmail-howto.xml
> 
> I would start again and ask for help at each step if you have problems. 

 

I tried it and I'm now at Code Listing 2.5: Test delivery service when I type mutt it gives me: -bash: mutt: command not found

I don't know what the hell is mutt.

Thanks for helping me out

Edit: I just found out that I could emerge mutt  :Embarassed: 

Will give some feedback

----------

## jtrooney

mutt is a console based mail client. In order to use mutt you will first have to install it. You can do so with a 

```
emerge -v mutt
```

----------

## R0Bzombie

ok I'm now at Code Listing 3.2: Setting up vpopmail in mysql

it's saying 

```
# mysql -p << EOF

create database vpopmail;

use mysql;

grant select, insert, update, delete, create, drop on vpopmail.* to vpopmail@localhost identified by 'vpoppw';

flush privileges;

EOF

```

But when I do this it's giving me 

```
Enter password:

ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: YES)
```

I'm now stuck again

----------

## acld

maybe try logging into mysql first before issuing the commands

```

mysql -u root -p

```

that should ask you for your password, then issue the commands.

----------

## giant

You have to configure your mysql database first.

You probably just installed it and forgot to ocnfigure it - read the output o the end of the mysql ebuild.

Good luck on your mail server  :Smile: 

----------

## depontius

I have an email server for 4 users on 1 domain, (my family) using Postfix and Dovecot. You're situation is over twice the size of mine, but it still isn't "big". Personally, it sounds as if mysql and all of that is overkill. For as small a situation as you have it ought to be able to be handled on an ad-hoc basis, with the regular configuration files. Both include documentation on virtual domains, and IIRC a real database isn't required, just a good idea - for larger situations.

If I really believe that, why am I trying to bring up LDAP, Kerberos, and SASL on my lan? I guess if you want to learn more, go for it. But IMHO you're not on the shortest path.

----------

## justanothergentoofanatic

 *Quote:*   

> Personally, it sounds as if mysql and all of that is overkill.

 

I agree. It seems to me  that people sometimes have the idea that relational databases are the only way to store information.

-Mike

----------

## R0Bzombie

 *depontius wrote:*   

> Personally, it sounds as if mysql and all of that is overkill.

 

ok that's good but all the guides are using mysql

I'm so confused now. you have to keep in mind that I'm a real noob in linux.

depontius: I'd like to know if you configured your email server alone or you used a how-to ?

----------

## depontius

 *R0Bzombie wrote:*   

>  *depontius wrote:*   Personally, it sounds as if mysql and all of that is overkill. 
> 
> ok that's good but all the guides are using mysql
> 
> I'm so confused now. you have to keep in mind that I'm a real noob in linux.
> ...

 

I found some documentation. Postfix is really easy to configure, but the guides make it sound really hard. I suspect it's just that Postfix is so versatile that it can be used for very complex tasks. But all the same, it can do simple things surprisingly simply, once you've waded through the stuff. I'll see if I can find my "most useful, readable documents" and post a link.

----------

## skj310

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I found some documentation. Postfix is really easy to configure, but the guides make it sound really hard. I suspect it's just that Postfix is so versatile that it can be used for very complex tasks. But all the same, it can do simple things surprisingly simply, once you've waded through the stuff. I'll see if I can find my "most useful, readable documents" and post a link.

 

So did you ever find that documentation?

----------

## surge

Don't know if this will help at all, there is a good 2-part howto in the Gentoo WIKI.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Email_System_for_the_Home_Network

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Email_System_for_the_Home_Network_Part_2

It uses postfix though, not qmail.

----------

## yc

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> You probably already tried it, but I found the qmail email server and documentation the easiest to setup and use for multiple domains. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/qmail-howto.xml
> 
> I would start again and ask for help at each step if you have problems. 

 

I followed the instruction till I reach Code Listing 2.4: Start qmail delivery service

After I entered the following command, "# /etc/init.d/svscan start", I got the error message as follows:

supervise: fatal: unable to acquire log/supervise/lock: temporary failure

svscan: warning: unable to stat qmail-pop3d: file does not exist

I have repeated the qmail setup several time, but always stuck at this point.  :Sad: 

Please help!

----------

